
Earth Had Life from Its Infancy - jonathankoren
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/09/scientists-discover-some-of-the-oldest-signs-of-life-on-earth/541251/?single_page=true
======
foobarbecue
The original article appears to be inaccessible because nature.com is broken.
And their status page, status.nature.com , is an infinite redirect loop...

